# Training to go outdoors to potty



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

How important is it to train our pups to go outdoors to potty? I have a 6 month old that I have been trying to train this summer while the weather is warm, the only thing is I have really bad arthritis and it is really hard for me to get her in and out of the house sometimes.
Would I be a terrible doggie mom if I just continue with the wee pads?


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely not! Maltese are wonderful in that they adjust to almost anything. Wee wee pads are a godsend for some. And you are not a terrible dog mom at all!! Whatever works best for you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I trained Leila to use potty pads indoors for the same reason and because I was working when I first got her. It's worked fine for us. For some reason, she has also used the grass when she's been in it without me even training her and she's hardly ever on grass. But to answer your question, I think that whatever way works for you is the best way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dogs use both...the pee pee pads sure come in handy on rainy and snowy days!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I live in a townhouse with no real yard so we do pads. As long as you change them regularly it's not a problem.

I do use the tray holders and put a slightly larger washable pad underneath the tray in case of "hangovers" to protect the floor.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

There are many days I wish Gracie was pad trained....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie does both. In and out. When I am not in the mood to go out with him at 6 am I just tell him to pee on the pad and he goes there.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm training Lilith to go on pee pads only The good thing about having Maltese is that they are small so pee pads work wonders. When she gets all her shots we will only walk outdoors for exercise.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I trained my other fluffs to go outside, but this group that I have now are pad trained. Much easier, especially in bad weather? No muddy paw prints on the floor, no wet dogs, and no standing out in the dark to wait!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like indoor potty! Now my little girl prefers to go out, so we do both. But by cold weather she will be ready to potty inside more.


----------



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies, I was feeling bad that I wasn't able to train her to go outside due to my health issues. But she does really well with the wee pads so I won't worry about it anymore.


----------

